# Against the Shadow - a RM/MERP campaign



## Quintegamer (Sep 2, 2021)

So our face-to-face game group started back up this past Monday.

We are playing a Middle-Earth game, using Rolemaster 2nd edition with some elements of The One Ring thrown in (cultural virtues and rewards, Hope and Shadow scores).

The party is:

*Balor Belyst* - a Blue Mountain dwarf fighter. More introspective and studious than war-like, Balor possesses a Harp of the Blue Mountains, which he can use to restore Hope to his companions.
*Enebrin* - a Dunedain thief posing as a ranger. A skilled tracker, falconer and archer, Enebrin is fulfilling an oath for his mentor, who is prevented by heartbreak from returning to where his family died.
*Breniedir* - a fighter from Gondor. A master of the sword and using his shield to its' fullest, Breniedir seeks the help of the mysterious Dame Ingold to wipe the stain of guilt from his heart.
*Mirime* - a sheltered Noldor animist. Leaving her life of ease and wealth for the first time, Mirime is in search of the woman who spoke to her in her dreams, for she is certain her fate is twined with her.
*Salvia Mudwort *- a Harfoot Hobbit thief. Daughter to ex-adventurers crippled by their encounter with a wight, she goes to fulfill an old debt owed by her parents to Dame Ingold.
*Torin Talltree* - a Woodsman Magician from Mirkwood. Fleeing a price on his head and hoping to take the slight on his family's honour with him, Torin travels westward with his hound Thaingail, searching for a way to be able to return home.

The game begins in the small city of Hallbridges, within the Spendlowe Valley (in a spur of the southern arm of the Blue Mountains). The characters have come separately to Dame Ingold's home at her invitation, and are finding themselves at the centre of the Lady's full attention.


----------

